# Strava Shield?



## Doyleyburger (2 Mar 2016)

Iv noticed that some people have a shield symbol/badge next to their name on strava. 
What does this mean ?
Premium user perhaps ?


----------



## MikeW-71 (2 Mar 2016)

Premium user.


----------



## Doyleyburger (2 Mar 2016)




----------



## Absinthe Minded (2 Mar 2016)

Yep, that's premium. I am premium


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Mar 2016)

Shield with a line down the middle is a pro rider.


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Mar 2016)

Phew.....
Thought I was missing out for a second there


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2016)

I need a snail under my name....


----------



## Doyleyburger (3 Mar 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> I need a snail under my name....


 me too


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2016)

Mine is a shield with a pork pie on it.


----------

